# How can I get that grill taste... without the grill?



## krisz (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm trying to make my marinated chicken/pork taste better and since giving away my grill I can't make it the same.

I ate at a food truck recently and they had what looked like a grill top, the chicken had a nice sear with that grill taste.

How can I get that same taste at home?  I saw some cast iron griddles for sale at my local chef store but I'm not sure it that will do because I have a cast iron pan and it's not working out at all for the taste I'm seeking.  Any ideas greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cast iron grills can impart the flavor. You need high heat under the grill pan and a way to vent the smoke. It's usually less intense flavor than comes from a live fire grill. The grill pans let the juices drip, then vaporize/char back up from the pan onto the item being grilled. A flat cast iron pan will not produce the same flavor, but the ridged ones are handy. I like the flat reversible grill/griddles better as i think they're more versatile.

There are flavoring cheats available as well, but require careful use and testing to get just the right taste. And without grill marks, the illusion can be broken.  Liquid and powdered smoke for example. Many people decry these but they can add good flavors if used lightly and carefully. Smoked salt or paprika are more acceptable alternatives for most foodies looking for that hit of smoke flavor without the grill.

Also you can find Charcoal seasoning but that's pretty vile in my opinion, tasting more like ashes and burned than grilled.

You might also consider a Cameron Stovetop smoker. Similar foil pouches are available for one-off use. The Chinese do something similar with tea, rice and sugar in a wok, such as tea-smoked duck.


----------



## krisz (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you, Phatch!  Do you by chance know if there are flat top grills for the home?  Is this what you're referring to when you say "grill pans"? 

What about one of those big cast iron woks?  Could this be good for grill flavor?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was recommending this


as more versatile and useful than this


That last link is a grill pan. The first link is a reversible grill/griddle.

If you're cooking on a glass top stove, then, sadly, you probably would do better with the grill pan. The reversible grill/griddle doesn't sit flush with surface and so is not ideal for a glass top stove.

A cast iron wok will not produce the grilled flavor you seem to be looking for.


----------



## krisz (Aug 31, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm looking for- and made in the USA as well    Thanks a lot, I will certainly check this out!


----------



## peaceful (Jan 30, 2010)

Cast iron griddle!


----------

